# more pics



## Drago (Jun 11, 2003)

Look by the nose area


----------



## Drago (Jun 11, 2003)

is pic better?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

is it fungus or is it raw..looks like it cut itself..like it ran into something??


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Are the sparkling spots on the fish just reflections from light? Im with PAck.. unless you have a better close up with the mouth/nose area, then its really hard to tell.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I would add aquarium salt at one tbsp per 5 gallons. My rbp had that sort of stuff, it was an injury from the frenzy. Or you could use melafix. Try the salt and see how it does for about 3 days.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

It's just an abrasion from rubbing. Is he divided off with egg crate by any chance?


----------

